# Got to join the "Buck Down" club



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Filled my tag on a great buck this afternoon . I have been hunting pretty hard since the 31st only taking 2 days off due to family and work obligations .
Despite being lucky to get some seat time in the woods and seeing a decent number of bucks I had yet to see a shooter .
After hunting this morning and not seeing a shooter I decided to try another property in hopes of having better luck . I hadn't been there in 2 weeks and kept waiting for good condition and the right wind . This afternoon seemed like as good of a time as any . 
As I slipped in about 2 I saw a decent 10 cutting the back corner of the field going to the adjacent woods. This was where I'd planned to set up so I let him clear out and slipped in . Taking the wind into consideration I stayed out of the corner itself so that deer could cut the corner and not wind me . I climbed a a beech tree that had enough branches and had a adjacent beech holding leaves to help break me up in my climber . 
About 315 I saw a small buck trot thru the corner nose to the ground . About 10 minutes later I saw a big deer in the corner about 60 yds away . I grunted but although he heard me he continued on his way . 5 minutes later he was back . This time when I grunted he started marching towards me trying to get downwind of me out into the field . . At 25-30 yds he came into a opening and I stopped him , took a extra second to aim and sent the arrow on it's way . I couldn't tell where or if I hit him but as he made it 80 yds into a loping run across the field his legs started getting wider . At 100 yds he stopped with his legs splayed out and his tail flagging wildly . In a matter of seconds he was down and I was beating my fist against the beech tree in quiet celebration .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Congrats!!! That's a very nice buck for sure.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

NICE! Congrats


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow!!! Congrats! Absolute beast


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice job. Awesome buck. 
It’s cool getting cam pics,getting a plan in place and being able to close the deal. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice job! Beautiful buck!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That is a true stud for sure.
Congrats to you!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

What a monster. Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's an awesome deer you harvested !! Good job (& nice story to accompany the pics). Mike


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome deer Carpn. Sounds like you really put in the time for that brute. Congratulations.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats he has some character.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

What an awesome heavy deer! Congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great story with a great buck. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome deer! Way to hold out on a property until conditions are right!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nothing like bloody antlers of a deer shot through both lungs. Congrats.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like you made a perfect shot on a much better than average buck. I cant even imagine a buck like that in my sights. was you shaking just a bit after he went down? for most people including me that would be our buck of a lifetime. really loved reading about your hunt, thanks for sharing it with us.
sherman


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Ya, what Sherm said. Great shot on a great big buck.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

What a stud!!! Congrats

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great story, great buck and a great shot!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BTW, you got more guts than me climbing a beech with a climber. That and shagbarks are the two trees I won't try to climb in a climber. And got to love the elites! I still shoot one of the first anwsers they came out with. There really isn't a reason for me to buy another bow. It's 7 years old and I still rather shoot it than any bow out there.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Did rough score him or u going to wait for the 60 day drying period I hope u let us know what he scored I’m going to say 170maybe pushing 180 class he has mass and time length


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome buck man! I agree with ducky... beech trees are sooo smooth- I don't usually use climbers on them- I've had problems with maples even..


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys . I really took my time climbing . My LW sit and climb bites pretty good . If it had been wet out it may have been different . I definitely made sure things were tight tho .

I have had that elite for about 6 or 7 years haven't seen a reason to change yet . Smooth bow that kills em dead long as I do my part . It's a Pure . 

I haven't scored him but if I had to guess I'd say upper 150s ....maybe 160 but I doubt it . Gross of course


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow! That is beast for sure


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That's a monster !!! Congratulations !!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Real nice buck for sure, congrats Jake! I am still waiting to get a shot at a "shooter". Hunted last weekend in southern Ohio and rut was on big time. Son shot a 10 pt. and partner got a real big 8 pt. Gonna try again this weekend. Now all you need is to get that big walleye in the Brawl! Keep us posted on how he scores.


----------



## CStone (Nov 6, 2018)

Congrats!!! He’s a stud


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job & fantastic buck Jake !!! You ever get tired of shooting trophy bucks every year ?11

Sent from my ST1009X using Tapatalk


----------

